# Gold-plated data cable connector ends - recover or recycle?



## Chumbawamba (Jan 29, 2010)

I've accumulated several tubs of cable ends that I've nipped off various computer cables, such as serial, parallel, video, USB, etc. All have some manner of gold plated pins.

At the current price of copper, I can get $.20-$.25 per pound for it, and considering all the plastic and metal (copper and steel) it all adds up.

Do you folks with more experience think it's better to scrap it for the copper value, or is it worth trying to go after the gold on the connector pins? My gut tells me the former, but I hate to sell off good gold if I can recover it myself.

I was supposed to have pictures to share so you could see exactly what I'm looking at, but they didn't come through my e-mail as expected. I would say I probably have close to 150 pounds of ends by now.

All opinions appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 29, 2010)

Last time I sold mine I got .65 lb. from the guy who buys my boards.
That was for average newer junk, older ones pay better, up to $30 lb.
Jim


----------



## sh3030 (Feb 2, 2010)

If anyone is looking to sell quantity (200+lbs min.) of connectors, serial/vga/dvi/parallel types, then PM me. I need volume though to do these connectors.

I have a good market for these if they are trimmed properly. 

Send pics for details and pm me.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 2, 2010)

sh3030 said:


> If anyone is looking to sell quantity (200+lbs min.) of connectors, serial/vga/dvi/parallel types, then PM me. I need volume though to do these connectors.
> 
> I have a good market for these if they are trimmed properly.
> 
> Send pics for details and pm me.




Sure, I have half a gaylord full of them. 7-800 pounds for sure. Every type of gold pin connector end in there you could think of, from buss & tagg right down to SCSI connectors. 

What are they worth a pound?


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 3, 2010)

bus & tag cables - LOL!! The connectors on old grey ones that were for
the channel attached devices were big, heavy and "golden".

Those cables were at least 2+ inches thick in diameter. 8)


----------



## sh3030 (Feb 3, 2010)

i will repeat, if you have volume you need to send pics. we WILL NOT do anything until then. thanks


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Here you go!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Photo #2.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 3, 2010)

photo #3


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 3, 2010)

The connectors are all in one gaylord, weight is unknown. It's about half a gaylord full, that's a lot of connectors. Have a outfit willing to shread them and do a cyanide leach on them. Not decided on that yet.


----------



## sh3030 (Feb 3, 2010)

silversaddle,

have they (the place you mention that will shred and leach) given an expected price on the connectors yet? 

We generally buy the vga/dvi/serial/parallel/scsi connectors as a mix. We do not ever see anyone put all the gold pinned connectors in the same box. 

I would be quoting you a price based on those connectors, not the gold pins, sheared groupings, and ribbon cable cuts.

Let me know if you are interested. call me in the morning.


----------

